# Large Workshop door



## richrock (25 Jan 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I'm making a large (2.1m x 1.3m) door for a workshop in a barn. It will have T&G softwood panels on the outside and I'm wondering whether to have a braced frame on the back or just a sheet of birch ply. Which will be more stable? The ply will definitely be pretty heavy so not sure if that is a good idea anyway? It is going to be painted.

If the panels are T&G set 1mm apart, will that leave room for movement and prevent warping?

Thank you in advance!

Rich


----------



## mikej460 (25 Jan 2021)

I built the doors for my toolshed and loose boxes using treated T&G ledged and braced on both sides with rough sawn treated timber. They are solid doors and look good, but more importantly they will take some breaking into.


----------



## richrock (25 Jan 2021)

Thanks Mike,

Security was one of the big requirements. Do you find the size is fairly stable with the T&G or does it still swell quite a bit in the winter?


----------



## johnnyb (25 Jan 2021)

a sheet of steel is more secure but if it has to look good then a properly jointed frame where the t an g is nailed in a rebate or in a groove and screwed from the back. it shouldn't warp but pick your best bits for the 2m stiles. treat everything once before its assembled with preserver then waterproofing


----------



## mikej460 (25 Jan 2021)

Yes they swell slightly in winter so need a tug to open but they never jam. This is more likely due to my not shaving enough off when I made them in the summer so I will shave a bit more off before paint them.


----------



## richrock (27 Jan 2021)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cabinetman (28 Jan 2021)

If it’s security you’re thinking of, after years and years of being broken into many many times in a retail environment, I would sheath the outside with galvanised steel, coach bolted through the door, and jam bolts to protect the hinges.
I would also put a strip of 2“ by quarter inch mild steel bar on the lock edge of the door overlapping onto the door frame, not perfect but it mitigated against somebody trying to angle grind the lock pin, the overall effect is such that they will go and rob somebody else hopefully. Ian


----------

